# Assortment of metals.



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

This is a section of crap I cut out of a house I replumbed last week....every metal/plastic was used....at least now they have pressure.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If there was ever any doubt you're a plumber, it was removed after I saw your hands. Most excellent.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Nope, they didn't have spa tubing.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> If there was ever any doubt you're a plumber, it was removed after I saw your hands. Most excellent.


What are you saying ... She has man hands

Remember that episode from seinfeild

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> This is a section of crap I cut out of a house I replumbed last week....every metal/plastic was used....at least now they have pressure.


 Do you have hard water there


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Do you have hard water there


yup


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

<gulp>

Some of the long time members remember some ugly exchanges with me swearing by copper, against "plastic plumbing".

For anyone who can remember that far back...here's your chance.

Granted it looks like that crap is a mixture of galvy, maybe brass.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> <gulp>
> 
> Some of the long time members remember some ugly exchanges with me swearing by copper, against "plastic plumbing".
> 
> ...



It is galv, brass, copper, and some toehead did some patchwork with old well pipe....the rest of it (under the house) was a combo of pex, qest fittings, some crimp, more galv, well pipe, and copper all mixed up...about every 3-5 feet a different material was spliced in, and it was mostly laying in the dirt.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> yup


 Looks like calcium but dont know much about gpg because the water is so soft here 5 ph hardness 1 or 2 ! Here its the velocity of the recirc line and hwt that goes, that and too much pump!


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

PinkPlumber said:


> It is galv, brass, copper, and some toehead did some patchwork with old well pipe....the rest of it (under the house) was a combo of pex, qest fittings, some crimp, more galv, well pipe, and copper all mixed up...about every 3-5 feet a different material was spliced in, and it was mostly laying in the dirt.


Garbage,

In terms of galvanic reaction, it could have coupled as a battery charger if the installer'd had the wherwithall to connect some electrodes..


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> Garbage,
> 
> In terms of galvanic reaction, it could have coupled as a battery charger if the installer'd had the wherwithall to connect some electrodes..


 Sacrificial anode! Galvanic corrosion awesome!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

pilot light said:


> Looks like calcium but dont know much about gpg because the water is so soft here 5 ph hardness 1 or 2 ! Here its the velocity of the recirc line and hwt that goes, that and too much pump!


Ph of 5? Nothing a good calcite neutralizer setup can't solve.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> If there was ever any doubt you're a plumber, it was removed after I saw your hands. Most excellent.



You can tell a plumber by their hands?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

That is clearly a girly hand.

Ooops...I meant woman's hand. :thumbup:

I think that's what he meant.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> Ph of 5? Nothing a good calcite neutralizer setup can't solve.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 think i will be fine hasnt killed me yet !`lol!:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

On a serious note, acidic water will eat any type of metallic piping/fixtures. 

Acidic being a ph of less then 7.0

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> On a serious note, acidic water will eat any type of metallic piping/fixtures.
> 
> Acidic being a ph of less then 7.0
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


So 5 is alright iam guessing it may be 6 ! It does kills recirc piping overtime!


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

A 6 on the ph level will eat through copper in about 20 years. Moving up 2 points to a 7 will take a lot and you're hardness will go up about 3-4 points


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

0-6.9 is acidic 7.0 is neutral and 7.1 to 14 is not acidic (basic)

So you want ur ph to be 7.0 or higher 


sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

pilot light said:


> Looks like calcium but dont know much about gpg because the water is so soft here 5 ph hardness 1 or 2 ! Here its the velocity of the recirc line and hwt that goes, that and too much pump![/QUOTE.
> 
> This thread and your comment prompted me to go outside and cut these leaks I pulled out a few weeks ago. 10 year old 1" recirc line- big building. Not reamed n pump to big. Funny how leaks are only popping in one area above kitchen ceiling. Hope pics are clear.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Reimds me of a customer I get periodic calls for pinholes, the copper is so then my cutter crushes it in some spots.

He keeps putting off a complete repipe & he's not tight for money either, it's all good, I make a hell of a lot more money chipping away at it over time.


----------

